# [Blender] Probleme mit dem Nvidia Treiber



## The-Kenny (1. April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein kleines, aber sehr störendes Problem mit Blender, seit ich den Nvidia Treiber installiert habe.
Bevor ich ihn drauf hatte, lief Linux ganz normal und sauber.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich den Treiber für die Hardware-Beschleunigung installiert, seitdem zeigt Blender lauter Probleme.

Wenn ich über einen Button fahre, scheinen sich dieser mit dem Mauszeiger zu überlappen, es flimmert und ist immer nur eines der beiden zu sehen.

Wenn ich mit der Maus in ein 3D-Fenster fahre, flimmert dieser auch und verschwindet oft auch komplett.

Ich stelle diese Frage hier, weil ich denke, dass es besser in das Linux Forum passt.

Gruß
The-Kenny


----------



## tobee (1. April 2007)

Welche Version von nVidia hast du dir denn installiert?


----------



## The-Kenny (1. April 2007)

Oh sorry, das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Ich habe den Treiber von dieser Seite installiert, wobei ich grade sehe, dass es eine etwas aktuellere Version gibt.

Auf meinem System hab' ich die Version 1.0-7184.

Ich werde diese dann wohl nachher installieren, aber erst warte ich hier auf eine Antwort


----------



## tobee (1. April 2007)

Natürlich wär die Versionsangabe von der Linux Distribution von Vorteil.


----------



## The-Kenny (1. April 2007)

Ach mist *g* Ich denk im Moment wohl grade nicht richtig. Ist wohl etwas spät 

Also, hier läuft Suse 10.2 mit dem Standart Kernel.

DIe Karte selber ist eine Nvidia Riva TNT2 Pro


----------



## tobee (1. April 2007)

Bei mir gings damals mit disem Treiber.


----------



## The-Kenny (1. April 2007)

Hm, also der aktuellste von Nvidia lässt sich sowieso nicht installieren, die GPU wird nicht mehr unterstützt.

Deinen Treiber habe ich grade auch mal zum test aufgespielt, genau das selbe wie vorher :/

Flimmernde Knöpfe und verschwindende Mauszeiger


----------



## tobee (1. April 2007)

Ja und wenn du den aktuellen Treiber deinstallierst und den neun ( vllt. gerade nicht den neusten ) installierst.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2007)

Brauchst Du denn unbedingt 3D-Beschleunigung? Bei Blender bringt sie eh nicht wirklich was, sowohl im GUI als auch beim Rendern kann ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem aehnliche Probleme, mit DRI stuerzte Blender beim Rechtsklick immer ab, ohne DRI lief es auch nicht viel zuverlaessiger. Bei mir lag das Problem, soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann an Mesa, oder aber auch "nur" an dem dort enthaltenen ATI-Treiber (ich nutze den freien ATI-Treiber, nicht dieses schreckliche Stueck Code was ATI als Treiber zum Download anbietet).
Moeglicherweise koennte Dir also auch die Aktualisierung von Mesa helfen.


----------



## The-Kenny (1. April 2007)

Naja ab und zu spielt meine Persönlichkeit das ein oder andere 3D-Spiel *hust* Killerspiele *hust*

Da ist die Beschleunigung sehr sinnvoll, wenn man nicht mit < 1fps spielen will xD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2007)

The-Kenny hat gesagt.:


> Naja ab und zu spielt meine Persönlichkeit das ein oder andere 3D-Spiel *hust* Killerspiele *hust*
> 
> Da ist die Beschleunigung sehr sinnvoll, wenn man nicht mit < 1fps spielen will xD


Das ist schon richtig, aber nicht nur bei Shootern ist diese Beschleunigung wichtig, selbst OpenTTD spielt sich wesentlich besser, und auch Celestia und Stellarium machen mit 3D-Beschleunigung viel mehr Spass.
PrBoom laeuft aber glaub ich auch ohne.


----------

